# Galahad goes Red



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

In recent months Galahad has had limited access to the site admin panel, time he's spent working his socks off fixing the settings and cleaning up the shit I leave behind on the Heresy workshop floor.

His work on the Glossary has been superb and his advice has been needed (to say the least) so I figured it's about time he started to take credit (and some of the heat :biggrin for the decisions we've made and guidance he's offered.

Welcome to the Admin Team *Galahad*. 

It's a pleasure knowing and working with you.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you, Jez.
I'll do my best not to break anything, get too lazy, or go mad with power.
<updates user title>
Not too mad with power, anyhow.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats, Galahad.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah mate, good on ya.

This is possibly one time when I _wouldn't_ advise someone in a position of power to bring things down from the inside.

:good luck cyclops:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GRATS! You deserve the promotion man!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm....this does smack of a plot for world domination....

'Grats Gal! 

:drinks: :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Good deal!


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats Galahad it's well deserved.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Gal, we deserved, don't ban me


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Galahad! :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Gal.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

:drinks:Congrats on the promotion. It was well deserved fungus brew for everyone.:good:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Gal, well deserved mate


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

This calls for a celebration! *plays celebration song*. . .


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay to Galahad on the promotion to red!
Now you can fully be a part of the socialistic communist party of the people!
Yay for the reds! Yay for Communism! Yay for grandfather Lenin!

Actually I hate the Bolshevik bastards, but congratulations Galahad.

"Thus the metric system did not really catch on in the states, unless you count the increasing popularity of the nine-millimeter bullet"-Dave Barry.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats Gal, your contributions to the site are extraordinary, ideal man for the job. JD


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done gal, you rock, it's my birthday soon, please don't ban me :angel:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Great another gaffer :laugh:, well enjoy the work bud. Oh yea and congratulations bud :laugh:.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations bud!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Great news Galahad! Well done and keep up the good work!

Norm


----------



## Shonuff (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats Galahad. 
You deserve it. I came here and for the longest, all the announcements I saw were from you. I thought you were runnin the site.

Using Jez as a "face" for the masses. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Woot, Galahad is red. Guess what badly-behaved members? Your days are numbered. :laugh:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Shonuff said:


> Congrats Galahad.
> You deserve it. I came here and for the longest, all the announcements I saw were from you. I thought you were runnin the site.
> 
> Using Jez as a "face" for the masses.
> ...


Please, if I had to choose a face man, you think I;d have picked Jez? 

Seriously, thanks guys. your support means a lot to me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats big fella. Very well deserved.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Grats Gal.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

How do I become an Admin :biggrin:

Seriously, congrats on becoming an Admin!!!.!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Gal. 

Nothing wrong with going mad with power, as long as it doesnt affect my posts :biggrin:

I love Galahad! He is awesome!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

humakt said:


> Congrats Gal.
> 
> Nothing wrong with going mad with power, as long as it doesnt affect my posts :biggrin:


I don't see why it would...



> I love Galahad! He is awesome!


You're too kind, thank you


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well done! You deserve it!

cameron94


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats good sir
=]

don't ban me =p


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

good job ope to see you swinging your power around soon


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Well done buddy, don't go soft and start agreeing with me in rules discussion though.

I am normally wrong


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the promo Gal.

You have put a lot of time onto the boards so well deserved.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Galahad, from my short time here, I'd say its fully deserved. Oh and does this mean you get access to the BFG level Banhammer? :biggrin:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratz Gal! About time too, I'd have given it to you way before.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Conglatulations Gal, It is definitly deserved.

:gimmefive::gimmefive:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

well done gal
finally gotten his wings "wipes tear away"


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations Galahad. You are what they call "the man":biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

congrats Galahad, well deserved. Have an E-Beer :drinks:


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Absolute power corrupts absolutely. Welcome to Slaanesh, Galahad.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Well done, Galahad.:biggrin:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

way to go, good work k:


----------

